# Advice from non-civil service P.D.



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to hear any advice about getting hired to a department that is not civil service (now that I know not all P.D.'s are civil service) What are the pro's and con's. Dose non-civil service make it more about "who you know?"


----------

